# M&P 9l vs M&P Pro series.



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

I really love the way the 9L looks vs the 9 Pro but I've been told the trigger on the Pro is better for comp shooting. Is this true? which one would you get? Are there any other major difference in the two guns?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I was looking seriously at the M&P for IDPA and I called and asked S&W the same question. The Pro has a trigger job and the 9L doesn't. The Pro has the fiber optic front sight, and one other things...can't remember. You can call S&W and ask. 

If I can find a M&P 9mm Pro at a good price, I may pick one up and see how it does in IDPA. Right now, though the Cz75 Shadow is a sweet trigger and I will use it until I get better at IDPA meets. 

Right now the M&P Pro 9mm is hard to find, but that is the better gun.

Thanks,


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> I was looking seriously at the M&P for IDPA and I called and asked S&W the same question. The Pro has a trigger job and the 9L doesn't. The Pro has the fiber optic front sight, and one other things...can't remember. You can call S&W and ask.
> 
> If I can find a M&P 9mm Pro at a good price, I may pick one up and see how it does in IDPA. Right now, though the Cz75 Shadow is a sweet trigger and I will use it until I get better at IDPA meets.
> 
> ...


Thanks that really helps. I had heard something like that before but I wasn't sure if it was true or not. I just like the way the 9l looks better.


----------

